# Canada enters Trans-Pacific Partnership talks ???



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Following Steven Harper's anoucement on Sunday...
Does anyone have any thoughts on the possible dissmantleing, but likely only some tariff weakening that Canada's involvement in this TPP will create, this is one of the most complete articles i've found so far.
Canada to push to join trade group, sell oil to Asia
It does say that supply management protects less than 20 000, wich is true (except for the part about the agricultral indusrty being one of the biggest employers in the country). But this deal would realy upset the balance in the Canadian ag world... what I mean by that is beef, sheep, pork, and all other commodities would take a more agressive trading position.
And as fallout to that those of us who are not in the supply managed markets may find land prices return to a more sensable level (not likely), at least we won't have to see the local dairies try to out bid each other on land, there might be the odd cash cropper, a beef farmer competing.
I can't see the future, but things are definatly changing, maybe... 
I am not in favor of the dismantling of the quota system, for a long time I have thought all sectors would benefit from it, but here we are. What do you think?


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Toyes
I agree that tariff reductions is a more likely outcome in the short to mid term.
However in general there does seem to be a large amount of complacency among quota holders (and the banks) when you consider the amount of debt that is currently securred by their existing equity that 'piece of paper' generates. Being an ex British dairy farmer I have first hand knowledge of how that licence can almost overnight become virtually worthless if the politicians decide more can be gained by supporting other industries.(in Canada's case gaining energy exports in a trade off for allowing food product imports) 
If that were to be the case this incredible increase in land prices that we have seen in livestock areas over the last 5 years could easily be eradicated. This would feed straight into the hands of the large cash croppers. In my immediate area just north of Guelph it is these corporate type farms (and city folk looking for a place in the country) that have been driving land prices in the last couple of years. 
Mike


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Mike, some of my closest friends are supply managed dairy farms, so I agree 100% with you. Complacentcy is definatly an issue. But on the flip side to that, should a person not receive a fair price for a quality product? I have a real tough time with this topic, I seem to be on both sides of the fence, my family members are all very forward thinking cash croppers (Variable rate technology, strip till etc...)and I have some fairly traditional mouldboard plough everything type suply managed farmer friends, and in the end the "backwards" dairy farmers seem to have more (at least as much) MAD money. I just don't get it.... OH well.


----------

